# Ideas to remove scratches on glass



## Joey85 (Nov 27, 2018)

Hey all,
I've got a number of scratches on the inside of my fish tank just above the substrate level from where the previous owner has scooped up the previous substrate and scraped the tank.. 
my question is.. is there something I can apply to the inside of the glass so I can't see the scratches? 
Oh and also I must say, the tank is filled with water and stocked with fish at the moment .
Thanks in advance


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

There really isn't anything you can do for scratches in a glass tank, especially one that is currently in use.


----------



## LoraMoser (Dec 17, 2019)

Here is an informative article connected with the topic: https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/ho ... glass.html, I hope you'll find it useful


----------

